# Looking for a sugar glider in Ireland/Northern Ireland?



## SugarBear (Jun 10, 2017)

I have a lone male sugar glider just over a year old and I'm trying to find him a friend. I'm trying to find the address of his old owners to ask where they got him but so far no luck. I do know there are some pet stores that sell them but I've been advised to not get suggies from pet shops!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Definitely not a good idea to get one from a pet shop, as most pet shop gliders have been found not to be in the best of health.

If you are on Facebook, I can recommend a page called "Sugar Gliders UK" who cover all aspect of glider care and where there are gliders available. Someone on there might be able to point you to a breeder in Ireland :2thumb:


----------



## nikki288 (Jun 13, 2013)

Are you still looking?


----------



## SugarBear (Jun 10, 2017)

Well, I had no luck no I'm thinking of re homing him :/


----------



## maddiexx (Oct 28, 2018)

Are you still rehoming him? or have you found a home for him already


----------



## nikki288 (Jun 13, 2013)

If you go on FB and look up Ali's Ark she is in Ballymena and breeds them. She will help.you. Good luck. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

